# Vehicle approach



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hello all,

When approaching a vehicle for a "routine" violation, do you approach from the passenger side or the driver's side? I notice alot of troopers approach from the passenger side, but this probably has alot to do with not wanting to get clipped at 75mph. 

Just looking for some opinions, pros and cons either approach, and preference.....


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

I've done both. Passenger side approach seems to be the way to go as the element of suprise is high and you are able to observe occupants all of who are usually looking for you on the drivers side. My departemnt doesn't have a policy on this but I have asked newer officers and they say they were taught both ways in the academy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

situation dictates........... I do both.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Same here, I've done both. Ususally when I go to the right, it's because of the safety reason you mentioned (like on the highway or a roads without much of a shoulder), if I wan't to catch the operator off guard, or the driver's power window doesn't work and I don't want him opening the door. It's also good on night stops so you don't sillouette yourself in your spotlight--which I usually aim square between the driver window and side rear view mirror.

I've heard some tactical instructors mention going around the back of your cruiser and opening and shutting you passenger door to give the operator the perception he was stopped by a two man car. Regardless of whether it's better practice, I've never been able to get over how foolish it feels.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Sniper said:


> situation dictates........... I do both.


+1


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Depends on the situation


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Sniper said:


> situation dictates........... I do both.


Same here, although I use passenger side approaches more after dark, for the surprise element.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Foxy85 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> When approaching a vehicle for a "routine" violation, do you approach from the passenger side or the driver's side? I notice alot of troopers approach from the passenger side, but this probably has alot to do with not wanting to get clipped at 75mph.
> 
> Just looking for some opinions, pros and cons either approach, and preference.....


It's not just the 75 mph factor (although that is a nice perk). Delta has it right, after dark, a passenger approach makes you seem like a goddamn ninja. Plus, a driver or passenger is typically going to hide stuff (weapon/booze) on the passenger side of their seat, because they are expecting a driver's side approach.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Delta has it right, after dark, a passenger approach makes you seem like a goddamn ninja. Plus, a driver or passenger is typically going to hide stuff (weapon/booze) on the passenger side of their seat, because they are expecting a driver's side approach.


One thing we can actually thank Hollywood for...they never show the correct police tactics on TV, hence our TV-trained "customers" never see it coming.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Situation definately dictates. Lone occupant 95% of the time I go driver's side. Multiple occupants depends why I stopped them, area, time of day etc.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I think this new law is really going to change the way I approach a vehicle when I stop them


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

5-0 said:


> It's not just the 75 mph factor (although that is a nice perk). Delta has it right, after dark, a passenger approach makes you seem like a goddamn ninja. Plus, a driver or passenger is typically going to hide stuff (weapon/booze) on the passenger side of their seat, because they are expecting a driver's side approach.


The last time I went to Street Survival, one of the trainers described doing a passenger side approach after dark, and seeing the operator looking over his shoulder with his left hand on the door handle, right hand holding a gun. He backed off, called for backup, took out the shotgun, and went into felony stop mode.


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

I usualy just turn the dome light on and sit still with my fingers faned out at the top of the steering wheel. So an approach from either side works just fine for me.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

You talking about stopping a wheelchair (vehicle) in the courthouse lobby or a vehicle on the street? (couldn't help myself) :jestera::jestera::jestera:


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually Tuna, I was referring to a wheelchair on the street.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Foxy85 said:


> Actually Tuna, I was referring to a wheelchair on the street.


In that case - which side is the passenger side?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

As you approach, jam your baton in the pokes then he cant get away ....just keeps turning in one direction until backup arrives. Though it might be awhile cause the EPO has to go out to his vehicle to get his pistol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

If the car has a moon roof you can climb silently on the car then approach from the top. Sorry


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

The real question is how does a vehicle empty it's pockets when it approaches a metal detector?


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I do the passanger late at night to scare the driver. Did that once and scared the living shit out of the driver. Plus you can catch them off guard on the poassanger side if they are holding a gun and waiting for you to approach them on the driver side.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Like everything else in police work, just depends on what is happening around you at that particular time. Trust your instincts and as hard as it is try not to ever be complacent!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Nothing should ever be routine in police work.


----------



## SPQR (Sep 26, 2007)

LawMan3 said:


> Passenger side approach gives you a better view of what's in the glove box, it's the element of surprise, and if the driver is a righty, you can also see if he has a firearm or something of that sort on the right side of the body.


With regards to an individual with a firearm...my question is how do you deal with someone wearing a firearm in a holster during a mv stop (lets say this is a passenger side approach). Feel free to PM me your answers if you don't feel comfortable posting them for everyone to see.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Foxy,

Regarding the appraoch, personally I try to make all my approaches from the drivers side. However, that is just a matter of personal preference. I find it easier to do business there, and I don't really work on the interstate. I spend most of my time on a 6 lane undivided state road jammed with traffic, so I most often don't have the 75 MPH issue.

SPQR,

Usually, I will just have the driver step out slowly and place their hands on the car. I will remove it from their belt. Run it through NCIC, and then take out the magazine and unload it. After I've given them their ticket, I will either put the unloaded firearm in their trunk or on the floorboard of their backseat depending on whats convenient. I won't give them back a loaded firearm in their hands. They can retrieve it after I leave.


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

A short time ago there was a disscusion on Northeast Shooters about what to do if you're pulled over while carrying concealed (legaly of course). The best answer seemed to be don't ask, don't tell, don't put your hands anywhere near it. Only inform the officer if you would have to put your hands near it to comply with a request, or if you are asked out of the car, by stating "Officer, I am licenced to carry firearms and I am carrying now. How would you like me to proceed?" while keeping your hands in plain sight and away from your firearm. What do you guys think is the best way for someone carrying legaly to avoid eating gravel, ending up in a courtroom, or worse?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I would think you, like I keep your LTC with your drivers license. Therefore, and this is what I would do, grab both of them at the same time. Hand them to the officer and inform him where you have the gun. Then he will tell you what he wants next.

I think giving the license with the LTC will set a good tone and help to avoid the gravel treatment!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Don't stop any cars and you'll never have this question


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

I prefer the subtle approach of jumping up and down on the hood of the car, double tap to the windshield and have them produce lic. and reg. by way of the hole. Try it, it mixes things up a bit on a slow night.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Foxy,

Trust me, the cars with no plate light that you stop out there in the Brookfields will have been stopped 1/2 dozen times that night by everyone else. Just hand them directions to the nearest CAP or Auto Zone.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

SinePari said:


> Foxy,
> 
> Trust me, the cars with no plate light that you stop out there in the Brookfields will have been stopped 1/2 dozen times that night by everyone else. Just hand them directions to the nearest CAP or Auto Zone.


Ouch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

When you work out this way... it's slim pickings some nights.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Sine,

Easier said than done for us traffic cops =) I'd be out of a job with that approach!

Dingbat,

I think that's a reasonable approach, but I can tell you that that will upset a lot of cops. A lot of guys get quite pissy if your driver tells you about the gun after the fact, such as your scenario where the driver doesn't mention the gun until after he steps out.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Just do felony stops on everyone. Just to be sure. GRANDMA, PUT YOU HANDS OUT THE WINDOW!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

PearlOnyx said:


> Sine,
> 
> Easier said than done for us traffic cops =) I'd be out of a job with that approach!


Your sarcasm detector not working


----------

